# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  query در model

## mohsenshahab

سلام من یه کد خیلی ساده نوشتم که اطلاعات رو وارد db می کنه و بعد می خونه.
اما یه سوال برام پیش اومده.
مگر نباید کلیه کدهای مربوط به db رو توی model نوشت؟
من برای خواندن رکوردها هر کدی رو که توی مدل نوشتم ارور میده اما وقتی توی کنترلر مینویسم رکوردها رو می خونه

----------


## zoghal

من ci کار نمی کنم اما می دونم شما در model میتونید ولیدیت ها ، ریلیشن ها و رخداد های کنترلی هنگام save , delete,find  رو انجام بدید مثلا aftersave()


اما در یک کنترل شما کلیه واکشی ها   اعم از insert,select,update,delete  رو کد نویسی کنید. این وظیفه کنترلر هست که عملیات واکشی رو به model بسپاره

----------


## reza_22

شما کدت رو بذار تا بهتر بشه مشکلش رو بررسی کرد

----------


## hidensoft

صالح جان  CI از Relation پشتیبانی نمی کنه. نمی تونه رخداد ها رو کنترل کنه البته اگر منظورتون رو درست متوجه شده باشم.

احتمالا شما مودل رو لود نکردید.

----------

